# Enduro Einsteiger - welches BW fuer Alpencross



## walvis (4. September 2005)

Hi,

ich plane fuer naechsten Sommer einen Alpencross von Bayern bis Riva in den Dolomiten und suche zur Zeit das richtige Bike.

Bergwerk begeistert mich aber mir gefaellt auch Steppenwolf. Da ich mich seit 1995 nicht wirklich fuer MTBs interessiert habe ist mein Wissen zur Zeit der Mag21 stehen geblieben - fange erst wieder an mich in die Materie einzuarbeiten.

Da ich in richtitung Enduro/Alpencross gehen moechte interessieren mich von Bergwerk besonders das Pfadfinder und das Faunus. Wobei letzteres wohl eher in Richtung XC geht?

Vielleicht koennt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben was ihr von den Ausstatungen denkt, besonders der Minute 1.00 Gabel und ob ihr Alternativen im Kopf habt.

Ich bin kein Freerider und wiege mit 193 um die 100kg....


----------



## Endurance (4. September 2005)

Alpencross ist relativ. Was fährst Du für Wege verblockte Singletrails mit Stufen (wenn ja wie hoch) oder nur Schotter/Wald...

EInen Alpencross kann man auch mit einem Race-Hardtail fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walvis (6. September 2005)

Ich bin bisher nur Schotter gefahren, bin aber in diesem Sommer in Italien am Gardasee (Monte Baldo) auch auf den Single Trail und Freeride Geschmack gekommen.

Da mir aber noch die Technik fehglt wuerde ich sagen 80% Schotter und Wald, der Rest je nach Gusto.... aber mehr sollte drin sein.


----------



## Endurance (9. September 2005)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bisher nur Schotter gefahren, bin aber in diesem Sommer in Italien am Gardasee (Monte Baldo) auch auf den Single Trail und Freeride Geschmack gekommen.
> 
> Da mir aber noch die Technik fehglt wuerde ich sagen 80% Schotter und Wald, der Rest je nach Gusto.... aber mehr sollte drin sein.


Ich denke da passt das Faunus eher. Pfadfinder ist schon fast zu sehr für's Grobe - wobei mit dem PF natürlich auch Touren gefahren werden können...


----------



## joob45 (9. September 2005)

man bedenke das faunus nicht in grösse L!! ansonsten ein super bike wenns auch schon in die jahre gekommen ist und bw nicht mehr besonders inovativ is.

alles richtig geschrieben


----------



## walvis (10. September 2005)

ich habe auch schon gemerkt das bw im moment keine neuen produkte auflegt, darum frage ich mich ob ich das geld in einen 04er bw faunus oder pfadfinder ahmen stecke oder lieber nach anderen marken wie canyon oder so ausschaue die neue 06er rahmen anbieten?

allerdings gefaellt mir bw vom stil am besten, und komponenten kann man ja immer austauschen


----------



## walvis (10. September 2005)

Noch mal eine andere Frage - laut Katalog gibt es das Pfadfinder nur bis L - in der Beschreibung des Bikes im selben Katalog wird aber im Zusammenhang mit dem hinteren Federelement eine XL Groesse angegeben, da ich 190cm gross bin (eher 191/2) frage ich mich nun ob L ausreicht?


----------



## Endurance (10. September 2005)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal eine andere Frage - laut Katalog gibt es das Pfadfinder nur bis L - in der Beschreibung des Bikes im selben Katalog wird aber im Zusammenhang mit dem hinteren Federelement eine XL Groesse angegeben, da ich 190cm gross bin (eher 191/2) frage ich mich nun ob L ausreicht?


Frag doch bitte bzgl. der Größe mal direkt per Mail bei BW nach.


----------

